# Kodak View Camera No. 2-D    8x10



## ian33g (Sep 13, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone knows anything about these.  Getting all these old cameras I fell into appraised is alot harder than I anticipated.  I could send pictures to anyone interested. Thanks for any help.


----------



## IanG (Sep 14, 2012)

It's a typical US style baseboard camera, no front swing or tilt just rise and fall with slight rear tilts and rear swing.

Google will bring up plenty of information on this particular camera. This websites quite good for older US cameras like tis one.

IAn


----------

